
U.S. Will Be Hard-Pressed to Meet Its Biofuel Mandates - protomyth
http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/40380/?p1=A2
======
sp332
I'm pretty sure the point of the penalties is so the fuel suppliers secure a
source of biofuel. Financially, they should be willing to pay up to the amount
of the fine to encourage biofuel production.

